# Pellet Food



## ACrowe25

Looking to see what you guys recommend for a nice pellet for my 6 juvi RBPs. They are about 1.5-2". Currently on omega one sinking pellets. That was what they were on when bought so I just kept with it. I like to feed pellets in the morning and a frozen meat at night. So what do you recommend for both diet, color, etc. Please explain why you use! Also, what size of pellet if more then one is available.

Thanks!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

I use hikari gold cichlid sinking pellets.. all my p's love em


----------



## ACrowe25

Which size? Is there more then one?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yes they come in small medium and large ( i have medium size)


----------



## ACrowe25

Nice, I will have to look into sizing. I'm thinking medium would be okay for juvies? I want bite sized correct?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Well back when i had my juvie shoal i would feed medium size just soo that they could chomp on the pellets . But yes if you just want bite sized pellets i would go with the small size


----------



## ACrowe25

Well I don't know, should I have the chomp? Or bite sized? I'm new to P's so your input would be well appricated.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

I would say hikari food sticks...hikari cichlid gold and staple..and tetra jumbo krill.


----------



## ACrowe25

Hmmm, I'll have to look into those. But I'd really like to get them on a steady pellet. Not sure what "Sticks" are...


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

ACrowe25 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to look into those. But I'd really like to get them on a steady pellet. Not sure what "Sticks" are...


Piranhas love them. If your looking for a good steady pellet to feed i would go with cichlid gold and jumbo krill with the food sticks for variety


----------



## ACrowe25

pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to look into those. But I'd really like to get them on a steady pellet. Not sure what "Sticks" are...


Piranhas love them. If your looking for a good steady pellet to feed i would go with cichlid gold and jumbo krill with the food sticks for variety
[/quote]

Very nice, anyone else use these/can vouch them?

Thanks for the help pygo.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

ACrowe25 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to look into those. But I'd really like to get them on a steady pellet. Not sure what "Sticks" are...


Piranhas love them. If your looking for a good steady pellet to feed i would go with cichlid gold and jumbo krill with the food sticks for variety
[/quote]

Very nice, anyone else use these/can vouch them?

Thanks for the help pygo.
[/quote]
i personally think silversides and fish filets are the best staple..these pellets are good for supplement..the only bad thing about the food sticks is they make a mess of the filter media staining any foam/media red and make a mess in the tank itself so feeding these sparingly is recommended


----------



## jestergraphics

pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> I would say hikari food sticks...hikari cichlid gold and staple..and tetra jumbo krill.


+1








My guys loved the cichlid sticks as well but as you stated further down they can be messy, ofcourse P's taking it in and spitting it out once or twice before they put it down doesn't help either







just when you thought only your kids play with their food.


----------



## scent troll

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> I use hikari gold cichlid sinking pellets.. all my p's love em


i used to same with my old natts
they loved it. they didnt touch it in time, but at a smaller size they enjoyed the pellets


----------



## ScarsandCars

I had to train my natts to take the floating hikari cichlid gold pellets. Once they figured out the pellets were food they loved em. I currently use the small size so they can swallow them whole. Theyre almost big enough to eat the medium pellets whole though. My fish eat mostly tilapia and shrimp but every few feedings they get the pellets.


----------



## ACrowe25

Great input. Not to worried about a messy thank. I'll have a 90 gallon HOB filter with a ehiem 2217 canister. All in a 55 gallon aquarium. I'd also just like to feed the pellets 2 ish times a week when time is short. Just throw some in and bam.

Also, how do you guys feed the pellets? Currently I just grab a pinch full and drop it and let them going. There so small I can't remove if in eaten but they search pretty good for em. Please give me your expert experience.


----------



## ScarsandCars

When i had my babies in a 55 gallon, i had a hob and a canister filter but id still have to clean up after my kids. When food decays it released ammonia, and if enough food builds up in the substrate itll send your water parameters all outta whack.

I cant remember how big your fish are, but i fed my rbp bloodworms, tilapia, brine shrimp, and earthworms from about 1-2.5", two-three times a day. From 2.5"+ they eat mostly tilapia and shrimp, with pellets and the occasional earthworm.

Oh, and to answer your question, feed them as much as they will eat in a few minutes, or until they stop feeding. I would put more than i knew they could eat, then put out any scraps after a few minutes.


----------



## ACrowe25

Okay. They just destroy the frozen cube shrimp/blood worms within a minute. I throw 2 In ATM. But the pelleted are so small they just sink. Can't tell if they get them all of not. So, I just make sure to really vacuum the gravel weekly very well. Once I get my canister my levels should be much better dont you think also? Atleast more consistent I hope.


----------



## ScarsandCars

Yes the canister will help a ton, but its still not good to have food wastin in the tank. Piranhas health, colors, and growth are all effected by their quality of water. So ill spend the 30 seconds after i feed them to make my water that much cleaner.

On a side note, if youre not sure if theyre eating all the sinking pellets, try using floating pellets til the sinking pellets theyre eating are bigger. Or try switching your substrate for sand? I use sand in my red belly tank because any waste or left over food sits right on top of the sand and is really easy to clean.


----------



## ACrowe25

True, I believe they find them all. If I drop in and they show no intrest I usually do a quick gravel vac. Also, when I do the weekly gravel vac not much comes up which looks like pellets. I think a larger pellet could help.

If I do buy the mediums and they are a bit large... Could it hurt my P's? Or would it just take them a few bites which is okay. Like I said, they are about 1.5-2" in length.


----------



## ScarsandCars

It shouldnt hurt them, if they try to chomp on the pellets right away and you want it to be easier for them just soak it in tank water before you put them in the tank. I personally like using pellets they can eat whole so there isnt any little chucks of pellet floatin around.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

jestergraphics said:


> I would say hikari food sticks...hikari cichlid gold and staple..and tetra jumbo krill.


+1








My guys loved the cichlid sticks as well but as you stated further down they can be messy, ofcourse P's taking it in and spitting it out once or twice before they put it down doesn't help either







just when you thought only your kids play with their food.








[/quote]
Exactly when they juggle the food around..take it in.. spit it out.. or when they chomp on them and crumbles start coming out of thier gills. they love to play with these food sticks you aint lying..Its always funny when a P gets a food stick by the end and swims away with it and it looks like its smoking a cigar hahaha


----------



## ACrowe25

Lol pygo, I've seen videos of this. Not so much sticks but mainly like fish pieces. Very funny.

But, now I'm stuck. I think I may just use my omega one sinkers until empty (75%) full until they are large enough to one bite meds. If I have enough for that. Or are these pellets terrible? Like throw away buy new terrible?


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

ACrowe25 said:


> Lol pygo, I've seen videos of this. Not so much sticks but mainly like fish pieces. Very funny.
> 
> But, now I'm stuck. I think I may just use my omega one sinkers until empty (75%) full until they are large enough to one bite meds. If I have enough for that. Or are these pellets terrible? Like throw away buy new terrible?


If they accept them dont throw them out..are they color pellets? i would go get other pellets aswell and feed a variety..feeding one type of food always is not advised


----------

